# Feeding a Puppy



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

So I'm trying to switch Addison from Pure Balance to Acana-and we've had some challenges along the way. Her stool was completely runny when I first started the switch.

(Yes she's been tested for worms and all that and so on and so on.)

I was offering her 1 cup of food in the morning and 1 cup of food in the evening. She did not eat all of this. Some people on a dog food forum I follow acted like I was feeding her way too much and that is what caused part of the problem. 

So, I scaled back, she gets 2/3 cup of kibble in the morning and in the evening. I make sure it does not go over that 2/3 line. I add pumpkin. This has helped-her stool is formed but still somewhat soft. We are up to 1/4 (of that 2/3 cup) being Acana at each feeding-I am trying to switch over slowly because of the upset it seems to cause.

Then I gave her some of The Honest Kitchen probiotic goats milk. After this we had firm stool. I didn't give it to her last night and we are back to formed but soft again. So tonight again she'll have some more probiotic.

Anyway-my concern is....sometimes after eating, she will act like she is starving. She will search everywhere for more food and even go back to where I prepared her food. I always thought-with puppies-you shouldn't really with hold food too much.

I am good at keeping my dogs lean, but I normally don't start worrying about that until they are about a year old. What do you all think on this? Am I feeding her enough? Should I let her eat her fill? (Of course, still restricting the new stuff but maybe giving her more of the old if she's still hungry?)

Oh yes, she is currently 9 weeks, will be 10 weeks this weekend.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How was her digestion before you started the change?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

shell said:


> So I'm trying to switch Addison from Pure Balance to Acana-and we've had some challenges along the way. Her stool was completely runny when I first started the switch.
> 
> (Yes she's been tested for worms and all that and so on and so on.)
> 
> ...


Some dogs/puppies will eat until they explode. So, if you are feeding the right ration for her weight, I wouldn't worry about her being hungry still after meals. 

Is she a standard? How old? How much does she weigh?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Try Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach if you don't want to deal with digestive problems!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Addie is a 9 week old puppy? I'd be feeding her 4 x a day! And all she wants to eat. Keep an eye on her weight, but she needs to be eating as much as she will (up to a point, of course) while she is in a growth spurt. You don't want to restrict her at this point. And as far as the soft stool goes, I'd keep up with the probiotic, and not worry about it too much. Once you get her switched over, she'll be fine.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh, I see the 9 weeks now. At 9 weeks, I feed standard poodle puppies 3x a day. Usually they are eating about 1/2 cup per meal at that age. So a total of 1 1/2 cups, especially of a very nutrient rich food like Acana.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> Try Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach if you don't want to deal with digestive problems!


Just a heads up. That food is only AAFCO approved for adult maintenance. Not for a growing puppy.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Just a heads up. That food is only AAFCO approved for adult maintenance. Not for a growing puppy.


My breeder has fed it to her pups for years successfully and my vet said it was fine. However, I feed Maizie Pinnacle (all life stages) because our other dogs are on it.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Oh, I see the 9 weeks now. At 9 weeks, I feed standard poodle puppies 3x a day. Usually they are eating about 1/2 cup per meal at that age. So a total of 1 1/2 cups, especially of a very nutrient rich food like Acana.


Thank you thank you! This is totally doable for us!

I appreciate everyone's suggestions. She does have a sensitive tummy-any treat-anything new and she seems to get the runs (very loose stool). I guess I'm going to have to use kibble for training for a while until I can get her completely switched over to acana, it's just taking longer than I thought it would


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> My breeder has fed it to her pups for years successfully and my vet said it was fine. However, I feed Maizie Pinnacle (all life stages) because our other dogs are on it.


That's interesting that your vet said it's fine to feed a food not approved for growth. AAFCO is kind of the very minimum standard and if a food doesn't even meet their criteria to support growth, I would not feel comfortable feeding it to a growing puppy. It really is important to feed a food that is approved to support growth or you run the risk of nutritional deficiencies. It's possible that issues from a nutritionally inadequate diet during growth could show up later in adulthood. AAFCO really only has 2 categories. Foods that are nutritionally adequate to support growth and foods that are not.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you for your input, CM. I will research it further.


----------

